# Video of Pie jumping through tire



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's really cute and the tire looks great, too! My 4 month old puppy is probably the smartest dog I have ever had. I don't know a thing about teaching tricks as I always did pure obedience with my dogs. I think I should teach her some tricks because I don't think I will be doing agility, either. Is there a tricks for dogs book people recommend?


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

skinnydoggz said:


> I wish we had a whole section here for tricks. It would motivate me. I have a mental block right now and can't remember the name of the beautiful poodle in the German clip. Originally I was looking for the video of him learning to put his toys away. WhenI couldn't find it, I ended up just playing with the tire. Can anyone tell me where to find that video?


Pie is soooooo adorable!!

You're thinking of AgilityIG's Vinnie putting his toys away. He is a handsome guy. 

She also has a friend that has a blog Smooth Sailin' Agility which has a bunch of tricks and how to train. Vinnie has "starred" on that web site too!

I bet that AgilityIG can give you more ideas.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! Putting the toys away was Vinnie. The last trick he did for Tammy's blog was walking on your feet. You can find them at the link above, or go to my channel on YouTube: YouTube - agilityig's Channel Another website I really like for tricks is Silvia Trkman - she does fantastic tricks with her dogs: LoLaBu Land Tricks are SO much fun - I love to teach them!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Bald Runner (May 4, 2011)

A great looking dog! Well done with the tyre, that was really good.

Mark


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Enjoyed your video and your spoo is beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a little smarty pants! Good job!


----------



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that blog for Smooth Sailing Agility is a fantastic read!


----------

